# J M Da Fonseca Stoneware Brown Wine Bottle



## catman (Apr 8, 2017)

This is a wine bottle i purchased for $5.  Does anyone know its age?


----------



## whittled (Apr 9, 2017)

It's a similar form to some from the 1960's I remember. If that's a plastic or even aluminum top seal than I'll go with that. Maybe a bit earlier for aluminum.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2017)

Looks more like a lead seal to me, which would suggest it's quite a bit older than the 1960's.  I'm guessing it's more likely pre-1920, but getting an exact date is pretty hard for European bottles.


----------



## catman (Apr 9, 2017)

thank you both for the information!


----------



## NC btl-dvr (Apr 10, 2017)

this might help http://catavino.net/lancers-and-mateus-representing-a-nation-of-wine/


----------

